# File Error: Data May have been lost



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help wit this.
we have Office 2007 installed on laptops now.
and one of our intranet programmes creates a excel report using crystal.
when opening that file you get the following error

File Error: Data may have been lost

you press ok
Spreadsheet opens with the dats information missing
the rest is there.

any ideas?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi HussainU,

What are 'the dats information'? Do you mean dates? What do the 'missing' data look like in the file you're trying to open?


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry i meant dates

the missing data should just be dates nothing special


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi HussainU,

Are the dates in the correct format for your PC's regional settings? You may need to examine the data file to confirm this.


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

yes macropad
all time and date settings are applied via GPO settings and are correct format etc.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi HussainU,

Sorry, I'm out of ideas, then. The only reason I can see for dates being lost is when they're in an unrecognised format.


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

The thing is if you open the same file in 2003 it opens fine no errors


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi HussainU,

OK, so is your Office 2007 installation fully updated? To be fully updated it needs SP2, plus whatever's been released since then.


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

well updated it now and tested again same thing
grrr annoying me now


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi HussainU,

Is your Crystal Reports installation fully updated? See:
http://resources.businessobjects.co...ownloads/service_packs/crystal_reports_en.asp

Note: any versions not updated since the beginning of 2007 may not be compatible with Vista/Office 2007.


----------

